# Tasmanian Ferries



## marsat2 (Jun 20, 2005)

Can anyone tell me which of the Tasmanian Ferries became the 
HMAS. Jervis Bay, and what became of her after she was sold on.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Is that the one which ran from Welshpool in Gippsland?
They had continious problems when the weather turned against them.
I think she was built by INCAT but don't know her faith.


----------



## allanc (Aug 19, 2005)

It was 'Australian Trader' similar hull to Empress of Australia but with reduced superstructure and no sheer. Commissioned RAN in 1987. Reference - Peter Plowman 'Passenger Ships of Australia & New Zealand, Vol 2 (Doubleday Aust P/L 1981) Definitely not the Incat ferry, although I believe one such did become HMAS>


----------



## marsat2 (Jun 20, 2005)

No Jan that was the later HMAS Jervis Bay, the one your talking about was a Seacat vessel.


----------



## marsat2 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thats the one Allan, so do we know what it is doing now. I believe it also went to the Med to become a car ferry again.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

In 2003 she was operating as *AGIOS ANDREAS * for "Med Link Lines" between Italy & Turkey under the Maltese flag.
As for the ex: RAN Incat, see *SPEED ONE * in gallery.


----------



## marsat2 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for that BobS, so as far as we know she is still around in the Med, is that right.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Possibly, but I haven't got any later info after 2003.


----------



## kelgels (Jan 2, 2006)

HMAS Jervis Bay ex Australian Trader was scraped mid last year at Alang I think.

HMAS Jervis Bay 2 ex Incat 045 I belive she is Speed one now


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

HMAS Jervis Bay (2) was never a "SEACAT" this is a generic Hoverspeed term for early 74m craft and possibly a couple of 81m craft (038 & 041) and not correct for any other craft of the Incat stable. Jervis Bay (2) - Incat 045, last 86 m high speed catamaran built before embarking on the next generation of 91m craft. Currently in operation on the Dover to Boulogne route with Speedferries and named Speedone.


----------



## Tassie (Dec 31, 2005)

*HMAS Jervis Bay*

At the following web site you will find a photos of the ex HMAS Jervis Bay at Alang about to be scrappped on 16/9/2004.


http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=111545

She was AUSTRALIAN TRADER '77
HMAS JERVIS BAY '94 J
JERVIS BAY '95 
AGIOS ANDREAS '03 
AJMAN LEADER '04 
ferry AJMAN CITY..Aqaba Jordan/
At the same site (Shipspotting..scrapped ships) you will also find photos of the 'Princess of Tasmania' and 'HMAS Stalwart' being scrapped. You have to go through all the photos as they are NOT shown under there names so a search engine is no use.....Happy browsing.
Regards...Bill Burton...Tassie.


----------



## Robert Woolley (Jan 25, 2006)

*Jervis Bay*

I think it may have been the Empress Of Australia, or Princess of Tasmania.
With second thoughts - it could have been the Australian Trader, that was owned by ANL it took cargo from Hobart.
Regards Rob Woolley.


----------

